# FR: c'est <adjectif> / il est <adjectif> que/de



## SeñorDingDong

_il est très important que vous fassiez...
c'est très important que vous fassiez..._

I know it's easier and probably more natural to try to avoid any subjunctive use in this sentence but which one of the above is better?

I think the first is more appropriate. Since an english translation would be
_"it is very important that you do..."_
which can be inverted to
_"that you do (the shopping) (it) is very important"_
which kinda makes sense and already has a subject. Therefore the french should take "il est" rather than "c'est"

Am i correct or talking nonsence?
Merci

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is specifically about _c'est/il est_ followed by an adjective. If followed by a noun, see FR: c'est (un/une) X / il/elle est X.


----------



## bergil

_il est très important que vous fassiez..._
is correct


----------



## ganieda

"c'est très important" is more familiar, thus in a conversation you would probably say "c'est très important que tu fasses..."


----------



## Musical Chairs

I have seen both "c'est vrai" and "il est vrai". When do you use which? "C'est vrai" sounds more common by far.


----------



## PepinMalin

It depends on the context.

"_C'est vrai._" is a complete sentence, meaning "_That's true._".
"_Il est vrai._" as an ended sentence is very, very formal and old-fashioned.

"_Il est vrai que je suis riche._" means "_It is true that I am rich._".
"_C'est vrai que je suis riche._" means the same thing but is more colloquial.


----------



## Musical Chairs

So basically they mean the same thing except one is more colloquial (and therefore more common)?


----------



## PepinMalin

"_C'est vrai._" as an ended sentence is not colloquial. It is colloquial only when followed by a clause.


----------



## Musical Chairs

I have trouble knowing when it is appropriate to use ce/il in sentences that go like "ce/il est ____" (not just "vrai"). If in doubt, I should use "ce"?


----------



## PepinMalin

"_Il est ____" can be an impersonal form, as in "_Il est temps de partir._" or "_Il est important de manger._" Sometimes you will here "_C'est important de manger_" or "_C'est vrai qu'il est gentil._" but this is a colloquial, incorrect form where the speaker mistakes "_il_" with "_ce_".

In sentences like "_Il est là._", "_il_" merely means "_he_".

Now, when you say "_C'est ici._" or "_C'est vrai._", "_c_" is equivalent to "_cela_" and this is not an impersonal form: it means "_It is here._" or "_That is true_".

Could anyone confirm, correct or add more information? I hope this was useful, MusicalChairs.


----------



## pieanne

PepinMalin said:


> " Sometimes you will here "_C'est important de manger_" or "_C'est vrai qu'il est gentil._" but this is a quolloquial, incorrect form where the speaker mistakes "_il_" with "_ce_".



I would not consider "c'est important de + infinitive" as incorrect... The "C' " replaces/announces what is important, just like in "c'est gentil de venir"
> Cela (=venir) est gentil


----------



## xtrasystole

Musical Chairs said:


> If in doubt, I should use "ce"?


As Pepin said, if you can say _'that is'_ (or _'this is'_ for that matter) and it doesn't sound weird, use _'c'est'_. 
Otherwise, use _'il est'_.


----------



## pieanne

If we consider the case of "c'est/il est + adj. + de + inf.", I feel you use "c'est when you can paraphrase the sentence with "Je trouve que..."
"C'est gentil de venir avec nous" > Je trouve que tu es gentil/que c'est gentil etc...
"C'est facile de prendre le bus" > Je trouve que etc...

If we use "Il est + adj. + de +inf.", I find it means more "il est reconnu que ... est ...", that is you're not really implying yourself, it remains general
"Il est important de manger" > il est reconnu que manger est important/qu'il est important de manger.
"Il est facile de mentir" > il est reconnu que mentir est facile

But you'd never say "*Il* ("il" being impersonal) est gentil de venir avec nous", because deeming something/someone "gentil" is a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## juliobenjimino

You will notice that, when the main clause - the one with the 'It is + adjective + infinitive - comes first, you use *il est*. When it comes second, referring back to the idea, then you use *c'est*.
Please note the use of "de" and "à" in front of the infinitive:
"Il est" + "adjective" + "*de*" + "infinitive"
*BUT*
"C'est" + "adjective" + "*à*" + "infinitive".
Another thing to note is that there is a difference between written and spoken registers. Spoken French frequently uses 'C'est' even when the main clause comes first, e.g. (*in spoken/ informal French*):
C' est très intéressant de voyager.


----------



## nina9

bonjour,

I would just like to know which phrase is more correct to say: it is clear?

il est clair ou c'est clair

it is therefore clear that employees in the public sector enjoy unique conditions


----------



## Pticham

In this context, I would say "Il est clair que..." 
Personally, I would use "c'est clair que..." orally and "Il est clair que " in writing.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

it is therefore clear that employees in the public sector enjoy unique conditions
"*il est clair que* les employés du secteur plublic bénéficient de conditions uniques"
(uniques = spéciales à leur fonction)
Now:
- Q. Did you understand what I've just said ?"
- A. _Oui, c'est clair_ (or: c'est très/parfaitement clair)


----------



## kseporter

Can 'c'est' be replaced by 'il est' before an adjective to make it more formal or does it change the meaning to 'he is...'?

Many thanks.


----------



## Nicodrum

You can say "c'est certain" and finish your sentence. If you say "il est certain", your sentence cannot be ended => il est certain que...

hope it helps


----------



## b1947420

Try this link it may help you:-

Learn the French Expressions C'est vs. Il Est



> Determining when to use _c'est _versus _il est _requires understanding the background behind each phrase as well as studying the use of the terms in context. Despite their similar meanings, the expressions _c'est _and _il est_ are not interchangeable, as these examples show:
> 
> _Paris? C'est magnifique!_ > Paris? It's magnificent!
> _Il est facile d'apprendre le français. _> It's easy to learn French.
> _C'est une fille sympa, Lise._ > Lise? She's a nice girl.
> _Où est Paul? Il est en retard. _> Where's Paul? He's late.


----------



## Country Steaks

Est-ce que "c'est" et "il est" sont interchangeable au subjonctif? Par exemple:

Il est chanceux que tu aies survécu / C'est chanceux que tu aies survécu.

Est-ce qu'il y a une différence notable entre les deux?

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le cas de _être chanceux_, seul _il est_ s'utilise :

_Il est chanceux que tu aies survécu._ 
_C'est chanceux que tu aies survécu._ 

Mais dans d'autres cas comme _c'est/il est dommage que_, les deux peuvent être possibles.


----------



## Frenchy's rule

Heu, "Il est chanceux" ça existe ? Je n'ai jamais entendu ni vu cette tournure de phrase... Il est bien plus courant de dire "Tu as de la chance d'avoir survécu".


----------



## Country Steaks

Haha, je dois avouer que ce n'était pas un génial exemple du subjonctif. En tout cas, je sais maintenant que "c'est" et "il est" peuvent être utilisés tous les deux dans la majorité de cas.

Merci!


----------



## irkwang

*il/c'est important que *

J'avais l'impression que les deux étaient pareils, mais mes professeurs de français me corrigent parfois dans mes essais et je n'ai jamais vraiment compris pourquoi. Je sais que "Il est" est suivi par un adjectif et que "C'est" et suivi par un nom...est-ce que ces deux choses ont quelque chose à voir avec la différence ...?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are possible, but _c'est important que_ is much more colloquial than _il est important que_. I would avoid the former, which sounds sloppy.

See also FR: c'est dommage / il est dommage que.


----------



## M.Smith

Bonjour, tout le monde,

Y a-t-il certains adjectifs qui ne vont pas dans la formulation « il est/c’est __________ que » ? Comment les reconnaître ? Je constate qu’on n’emploie pas très souvent la phrase « Il est génial que  », par exemple, tandis qu’on dit « It’s great that » et n’importe quelle expression similaire sans problème en anglais. 

Merci pour vos clarifications.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Votre message manque un peu d'exemples et de précisions.
On n'emploie pas trop en Français : "IL est génial que"... mais on emploie plutôt "C'est génial que...".

Difficile de vous répondre si vous ne précisez pas plus avant.


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, 

C'est vrai que comme le signale olivier, la question est un peu vague, cependant, je pense que l'on peut donner quelques premiers repères.

La différence entre _*il est*_ et *c'est* est une différence de registre : la forme en *il* est plus soutenue que celle en *c'*.
Dès lors associer une forme soutenue avec un adjectif familier n'est pas cohérent, ce qui fait que l'on ne peut dire :

il est chouette que
il est génial que
il est dégueulasse que, etc.

Alors qu'avec les adjectif neutre, les deux formes sont possibles :
c'est possible / il est possible
c'est courant / il est courant
c'est naturel / il est naturel, etc.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir K@t,

Oui, je pense que c'est une différence de registre et de cohérence interne.

Maintenant... en pratique quotidienne, au moins à l'oral... il me semble que tous les coups sont permis.
Et indépendamment du registre, on pourra(it) peut-être invoquer la "proximité" de la chose par rapport au locuteur...

L'affaire me semble quand même assez subtile, dans la pratique.
Il est certain que le Français ne combinera pas diverses associations a priori  possibles sur le papier, mais en autorisera bcp d'autres...


----------



## DrJhons

Dear all,
which of the following sentences is the correct one?

_C'est beau de voyager !_

Or

_Il est beau de voyager !_

Thank you very much indeed

Mattia


----------



## Yendred

There are already many threads about the difference in the forums. See for example this one […].
The general idea is that "_il est_" is more formal and literary, and "_c'est_" is more common.


----------



## k@t

k@t said:


> ce qui fait que l'on ne peut dire :
> 
> il est chouette que
> il est génial que
> il est dégueulasse que, etc.


La formulation n’est pas terrible. Ce n’est pas tant que ça ne peut pas se dire - puisque de tels énoncés sont parfaitement grammaticaux -, mais plutôt que dans les faits, ce type de propositions ne se trouvent guère (s’entend sans volonté de faire des effets de style : dès lors, le contraste entre les registres serait intentionnel).


----------

